# Breakfast at Tiffany's



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, her name is Tiffany. I decided to leave her with her original name. It has been hers all of her life and is what she knows. I also have exciting and unexpected news. My husband is receiving a very good raise at work so there is a high possibility that she may become permanently ours. 

She is soooo loving. She is just purring up a storm and kneading all over the room. Her coat is in very rough shape. Her nails were so long that they were starting to curl under, she has sores all over her little paws. The whole time I trimmed her nails she was kneading into the clippers. It kinda makes things a little hard  She has an incredible personality and is so laid back. She has spent the day on my bed, basking in the sunlight and getting cuddles. I apologize for the bad quality photos, I just wanted to get some quick ones and then leave her alone to relax. 

Welcome home Tiffany!


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

oh my.

all of my cats are longhaired but wow, I'm speechless.8O


:love2


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Tiffany has very pretty coloring and I'm sure that she'll look beautiful after a few months with you, where she'll be cared for properly. It's wonderful that you were able to take her out of the horrible situation she was in. 

I love her name. When I was growing up, we had a cat and her name was Tiffany. We called her Tiffy for short.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Love her coloring!

She reminds me so much of Gigi, even the curly hairs on her tummy! And thick, thick hair, especially her tail!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Keep those photos. I'm looking forward to a before and after picture in a few months! So hope you can keep her for good.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I think her coloring is beautiful too! It will be fun to watch her transformation. I tried brushing her tonight and cleaning her eyes. She already looks better.

Marie, she reminds me of your Gigi as well (who is beyond stunning!) Her coat is so thick and full.

It was so cute, I fed her her wet food for dinner tonight. I know that this will be the first time she has ever had it. She sniffed it for awhile unsure, so I took 2 kibbles and sprinkled them on top. She quickly went for it when she saw the kibble, took a big bite of food, then looked back at me with this look like she just comprehended the full yumminess of what was before her, and began frantically chomping down the wet stuff. She's been smacking her lips for awhile now 

My cats want to meet her so badly. They are kind of a welcoming committee sort of group. They've all been sitting outside the door mewing at her. She is overwhelmed with them and hissing from the other side of the door. That's alright though. She can have all the time she needs to adjust.

I'm hoping to let this be kind of her progress thread, so I apologize if anyone gets tired of hearing me talk about her. I feel like this is the only place I can do that. I told my dad about her today, he told me I was psychotic for taking her...


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

She's been waiting her whole life for someone like you to come along and give her TLC. Good thoughts for both of you.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Pawsitively Nicole said:


> I'm hoping to let this be kind of her progress thread, so I apologize if anyone gets tired of hearing me talk about her. I feel like this is the only place I can do that. I told my dad about her today, he told me I was psychotic for taking her...


We won't get tired of hearing you talk about her. I for one will look forward to your updates. As for you being psychotic, you're in good company here.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I can't wait for updates. Tiffany needs you, and I'm sure she'll settle right in and make new friends with your other cats. Such good news that you may be able to keep her!

She is so lovely, I love her curly belly- Evie is like that too! Terrible for matting, but so gorgeous!


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Pawsitively Nicole said:


> I'm hoping to let this be kind of her progress thread, so I apologize if anyone gets tired of hearing me talk about her. I feel like this is the only place I can do that. I told my dad about her today, he told me I was psychotic for taking her...



It's a cat forum, so feel free to talk about cats! 

She's beautiful! I'm sure her coat will become very pretty after some good care.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I made a dumb mistake last night. I went into the bedroom to turn on the lamp for her since it was getting dark outside. She was on the bed being all happy when all of a sudden she started growling and hissing. I turn around and, stupid me, I didn't get the door latched all the way! There is Cloud just standing in the middle of the room looking up at her, with Kent and Autumn sitting in the doorway. All I had to do was look at the 3 and they ran out of the room. Unfortunately seeing them must have really stressed her out cause she peed all over herself on the middle of the bed. I was not too happy about that. I was so mad at myself, I know to double check doors. It was gonna be a quick in and out so I hadn't checked and I apparently failed to latch it. 

She is so terrified of the other kitties. Which is very understandable, she hasn't seen any other animal since she was 8 weeks old. I think accepting other cats is easier on my crew cause of the shelter. The shelter had big, free roaming rooms where 15+ cats would mill about. Naturally the cats that were residents in that room constantly changed because of adoptions. My group just wants her to come be a part of them, they don't seem to understand why she is afraid. They have yet to hiss or growl back at her through the door. 

When she urinated on the bed it soaked through everything. So I shut all my other cats in the guest room, stripped the bed to be thrown in the wash, and let Tiff out to explore the house again. She is already comfortable in the house and wants really badly to be out with us. Her safety room time will be spent purely getting used to the other cats. 

She adores her daddy. While the blankets and sheets were washing he laid down and slept on the couch. She spent 90% of her time out cuddling with him. Then all of last night she slept at his feet and tried really hard to snuggle up on his chest. When I woke up this morning she was laying on top of us in between us. I don't think we are going to have any problems getting her to bond to us  

My sister is getting married this week, so I leave Thursday. I am hoping that the vet will have an opening before then so that she can get a general examination before I take off. Wish me luck!

We did a lot of work on her coat last night, and she still has lots of mats around her neck and legs that we are whittling away. Lucky for me she loves to be groomed and will lean into the brush. I realized that her coat is only going to get longer. Her mane around her neck is significantly longer, and all along her back her hair is cut in perfect rows. The pictures don't show it real clearly unfortunately.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh dear, don't be too hard on yourself though- it's a very easy thing to forget. Cat pee on a bed is rather irritating though! We had to buy a new duvet last week as it was easier than dry cleaning our old one.

Tiffany is a gorgeous girl, her coat is already looking lots better. It's so sad, but so heartwarming to hear she's a little love bug. To think she's been denied of such attention is just so sad. At least now she's in a loving home where she can sleep on furniture!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

She is absolutely lovely! What a lucky girl to have found you. Looking forward to your update, I hope she will soon realize the other cats are OK.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I can see an improvement in her coat already! It will no doubt take a while for her to get used to your current cats, but the fact that they seem to be very accepting of her this early is a very good sign, which will make the introduction easier than otherwise. As for you not latching the door properly...these things happen, and I suspect next time you'll remember!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

She has the cutest little face! XD What a beautiful little lady.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I love to hear stories about people taking in cats who really need loving people and homes. Tiffany has beautiful blending colors and is very lucky to have you!!!


----------



## jbishop928 (Feb 26, 2011)

She's so pretty!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

She is so pretty, Congrats on the new cat!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to Tiffany! Her face is so cute.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments! I can tell that she is relaxing more and more. Her growling and spitting at the door has decreased, now she spends a lot of time begging to be let out to explore the house again. We pulled out the da bird toy for her to play with yesterday. She seemed confused by it. If it got near she would swat at it but that was it. She watched it intently but she wasn't sure exactly what to do with it. I have no doubt Cloud will teach her the fine art of playing. 

The one that is struggling is Mirage. I feel bad for Mirage, she has always been extremely resistant to change. She hates if I rearrange the furniture, buy a new rug, take one of the cats to the vet, anything. In the last 3 days I have brought in Tiffany, put her in our bedroom which was Mirage's favorite place to be so she has now lost that room, and sold all of the furniture in our guest room. That was why I didn't set up Tiffany in the guest room because I knew people would be coming/going out of that room as they bought stuff. So things have, for her, extremely changed around here and she is not a happy camper. She is growling and spitting at everyone and even tried to fight Autumn this morning  I wish I had the money at the moment to go buy some Feliway, but with my sisters wedding this week a lot of my resources have poured into that. Does anyone know of a cheaper but effective thing to help reduce stress? 

The other cats have been fine, they don't even act bothered by the change. Cloud is being his goofy self, Autumn is still going around grooming everyone and insisting on being in my lap, and Kent is still watching over me and always sticking nearby for a friendly pet and cuddle. 

I'm afraid that my being gone for awhile is only going to add to the stress of it all.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! Well I'm having trouble getting Misa to play with Da bird too. It seems like alott of cats likete toy according to reviews and thngs, but Misa didn't. She's not found with it at all. When it's close to her, she'll either run away or move back a bit.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Try running it along the floor. That's the only way Cleo likes to play with them. In fact, they prefer to go after the stick end when I drag it on the floor.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys! We've tried the Da bird a couple of times in different ways. I've been switching out her toys a lot to give her new things to play with but she just doesn't. In her last home she owned one toy ball and that was it, and nobody played with her. We will keep working on it, I know that there is a huntress in there somewhere  I ordered a catnip carrot toy, maybe she will love that. 

Things are going really well. She is not longer hissing at my other cats. I am to the point that I am cracking the door open just enough for them to see each other. She mostly just lays on the bed and watches them. They are extremely eager to get in the room. 

I am struggling to get her to transition from dry food to wet food. She loved wet food that first night and was really excited about it, and then hasn't touched it since. She drinks a lot of water, but I am sure that is because she is only eating only the dry kibble that her previous owner was feeding her (Friskies). 

She is still quite the cuddle monster. She always wants to be near someone. If she sees and arm or a leg in the bed she wraps her legs around it, snuggles up, and purrs and purrs. She loves everyone, but really adores my husband.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Nicole, I didn't see the other thread about where Tiffany came from. Where did you get her? She's a beauty, that's for sure. You can already see how much her coat has improved.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I had house sat for some people I knew about 1 1/2 years ago. They were the parents of the original owner of Tiffany. Her owner was in rehab so they took her cat. Tiffany spent the majority of her life with the parents. However, the parents are very vocal that they do not like animals at all. Tiffany lived a really sad life. She was not pet or played with except when the original owner was allowed visits home which weren't often. She owned one cat bed and one toy, and these were the only items she was allowed to interact with. Tiffany knew this too and these were the only items she felt comfortable interacting with. If I sat her on the couch she panicked and raced off. She wasn't allowed on any furniture or to bother the parents. They hated the noises she makes being a persian and never called her by her name, but only referred to her as rude names because of those noises. They said as long as they kept her alive then they were doing their job. Naturally she wasn't brushed or anything, they would just shave her twice a year. She was a very sad cat, and in their home she spent her time hiding in her cat bed except when she would come eat. By the end of the week I had gotten her to purr! The parents were mad at us, they said that we weren't supposed to treat her like that cause now she is going to be a pain in the butt expecting the same from them.

Their daughter recently got out of rehab and got a place of her own. She contacted me last week to ask if I would take the cat. Me and Aaron have been saying for a year now no more cats, with the exception being Tiffany. The owner said that she has accepted that she just doesn't have the time for Tiffany so that is why she is now with us. 

I've been really surprised, I expected they meek cat from the parents home that was afraid to basically breath. But we set her up in our room and she came right out rubbing and purring all over us. I was even able to trim her nails within the first hour of her being here! She has no problems getting on the furniture or anything. I think she knows she's home.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That is so great that you got her. Think of how hugely her life has improved because of shacking up with you.  I'm so glad you made the exception to have a 4th cat!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Her big bright copper eyes with that gorgeous tortie coloring is stunning. She's a beauty for sure. It's amazing how quickly she's coming around with your affection and attention when she didn't get any before. I'll love reading your updates, and following Tiffany's progress. I'm so happy that you are keeping her, and Tiffany seems to know it.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

That's a sad story. I sure hope she can be a cat again now she has cat friends and you, she won't be so bored.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww.. Tiffie would be such a cute nickname for her.
She's soooo adorable! I hope you get to keep her!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Your account of how this poor cat was treated was really sad. Imagine having only one toy and one bed, and if she dared to play with anything else she probably got smacked, or at least yelled at. What a sweet nature she had all along, in spite of this mistreatment. 
You and your SO did a really good thing.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Tiffany is a lovely name for a lovely cat, and what perfectly hideous people they were! It's always been my opinion that people who say they don't like cats (or dogs for that matter) never allowed themselves to get to know one. How any one can live with a cat and NOT love it tells me those people were heartless and soul-less. I'm so glad she found you!


----------



## Firebreak (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't know much about cat breeds and am very new to having a kitty member of the family, but I've always found these cats with the "Stub nose" cute. They always look so angry, remind me of grumpy old men. Yet still adorable.


----------

